# Evic VT defect testing



## Lim (28/7/15)

Hi, 

I just want to find out, I checked on some of the vaping websites, and it appears the step to test is something like the following

1) first set the vw mode to some very little wattage, preferably 5w to see big difference
2) change to temp control mode, Ni and Ti, and set it to 60 and fire it once
3) change back to vw mode and fire with out changing any thing, apparently it will fire at 60w instead of the 5 watt that was set for vw mode. 

and if you switch it off and back on again, it should still fire the first time at 60 and then back to 5watt

is this information correct ??


----------

